# Seriously?!



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Originaly posted in general section by mistake*

Found this "degu wheel" on ebay.
Am I the only one that thinks this is extreamly dangerous???


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i hate hate hate wheels like that

or cages with wire floors


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw that earlier and thought it was horrendous!!!!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I messaged that seller telling them just what I thought of that wheel a few days ago! All I got back was well my lot are ok running in it.
I did mention bumble foot but it didn't seem to sink in


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

blade100 said:


> I messaged that seller telling them just what I thought of that wheel a few days ago! All I got back was well my lot are ok running in it.
> I did mention bumble foot but it didn't seem to sink in


Surely they must be lieing, I cant see how any rodent could use that wheel without harm, discrasfull!
Good on you for trying to talk sence to them  I guess some people care more about afew quid in the back pocket than the safety of animals though


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

Y'know, when I see ads for small cages/bad accessories/etc, I feel REALLY tempted to buy them and a very powerful shredding machine.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I saw them too. Apart from the dangerous design they are also only 10" so they're really far too small.


----------

